# Crazy person tipped Uber Drivers $10,000



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Rich YouTubers these days... Yes, it actually is real.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

That was awesome. The generosity of some people is beyond words. Every driver was extremely appreciative and somewhat shocked. However I was surprised that not one driver ever asked, "Do you need a personal driver?"


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

That would be pretty incredible to be on either end of those tips. Nothing feels quite as good as unexpectedly giving somebody something that they need.  

Obviously receiving a huge ass tip would be life-changing to most Uber drivers, too


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> That was awesome. The generosity of some people is beyond words. Every driver was extremely appreciative and somewhat shocked. However I was surprised that not one driver ever asked, "Do you need a personal driver?"


You might like this one as well then, same person but for waitress - $20k

Rich Youtubers


----------

